# Jokes Idea



## Guest (Nov 16, 2001)

Hey all I have an idea and I want the users feedback on it. 

As you know there are a lot of jokes posted here mostly in the War On Terrorism Forum and the Potporri Forum.

The other day I wanted to show a co worker a funny joke from a few weeks ago but I could not find it.

I have suggested to the other admins here that we make a special Jokes area, this will serve two purpases.

1) Puts all the jokes in one place makes finding them much easier to fin
2) Gets rid of some of the clutter in the forums because sometimes it is hard to tell whats a joke and whats not.

I myself do like the jokes just wish they were easier to find.

I would like to know what all the members thing of this idea.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2001)

The "Laughter Is The Best Medicine" forum has been created.


----------

